# Zweitem Verein beitreten



## etraxxx (5. Januar 2019)

Hallo liebe Hollandexperten,

ich plane gerade den zweiten Hollandtrip und muss feststellen, dass ich an den Stellen wo wir gerne fischen würden, mit meinem aktuellen Vispas nicht fischen darf. Jetzt ist meine Frage, ob es möglich ist, einem zweiten Verein beizutreten. Weiß das jemand? Oder muss ich mir einfach einen neuen Vispas bestellen und dort dann diesem Verein beitreten?

Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand helfen.
Grüße
Marcel


----------



## gpsjunkie (5. Januar 2019)

Marcel, klicke doch mal im Visplanner auf das verbotene Gewässer und schreibe dann über die Homepage den Verein an. evtl kannste dann ja auch eine Wochenkarte. Ich mache das immer so und bekomme auch oft Tageskarten. Versuch macht klug. Deine Frage kann ich leider nicht beantworten, würde mich aber auch interessieren.


----------



## Thomas. (6. Januar 2019)

https://www.vispas.nl/#!/order/Permit *Extra VISpas*  bestellen(den Verein auswählen) bezahlen (den kompletten Betrag)  die Differenz bekommt man dann zurück so das man nur den Vereinsbeitrag abdrückt ca.20€ je nach Verein man hat dann 2x den Vispas oder auch noch mehr je nach dem wieviel Vereinen man zugehören möchte


----------



## etraxxx (6. Januar 2019)

Thomas ! Du bist der beste ! Vielen Dank.


----------

